# How to make 12cm case fan run at full speed?



## angry_goat (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi I was wondering if there's some way to make a molex-connector 12cm case fan run at max speed? i've heard it can be done by cutting some of the wires on it but can't seem to find a proper guide, and apparantly they don't run at their full voltage by default.

For anyone who recommends speedfan or some other application (or changing BIOS even) it doesn't work with those :s (not being a 3-pin connector)

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

As long as any fan gets its power from the 12V (yellow wire) part of the molex connector it will run at full speed. Almost all computer fans accept a maximum voltage of 12V.

Unless there is a resistor/potentiometer somewhere in the fan wiring, it shouldn't be running slower than full speed.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

actually, some fans are designed to run at 9v or even 6v, so that they conserve energy and noise. i have seen a guide, and i will see if i can find it again...


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Surely though, if the 120mm fan was designed to be a low RPM fan, wouldn't it just be prudent to buy a full speed 120mm example? They dont cost much...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Here is even another solution (and I know you aren't asking for another fan) for the future. Just buy one of those Antec 3 speed fans (tricool) with the little switch that permits you to change the speed and hook it up directly to the power supply instead of going through a motherboard or power supply "sensor" connector. That is how I do all of mine and I can run them the way I want to and change them when needed.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Here is even another solution (and I know you aren't asking for another fan) for the future. Just buy one of those Antec 3 speed fans (tricool) with the little switch that permits you to change the speed and hook it up directly to the power supply instead of going through a motherboard or power supply "sensor" connector. That is how I do all of mine and I can run them the way I want to and change them when needed.


beat me to it


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Aha, got you this time...well, I know that might not happen twice, so I will enjoy this one anyhow.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

oughta just put in our sigs "Looking at case fans? check the tri-cool's" lol

we're spoiled with our fancy cases


----------

